# Bei meiner Part. fehlen 2 Gigs



## JohnDoe (19. November 2002)

Hallo, ich hab auf meiner Datenpartition ca. 2GB gelöscht (Shift+Entf). Das hat er auch gemacht. Gehe ich nun aber auf dem Arbeitsplatz auf das Laufwerk, sagt er immer noch, dass ich nur 730 MB frei habe. Woran kann das liegen?
Wie kann ich die 2 GB wieder bekommen?
Wenn ich alle Ordner markiere und mir die Eigenschaften anzeigen lasse, steht da auch, dass alle Dateien zusammen 17 GB ergeben.
Die Part. ist 19 GB gross.
Und nun???


----------



## sam (19. November 2002)

lass mal scandisk drüber laufen...
bei mir ist vor einiger zeit ungefährt der gleiche fall aufgetreten (6 gigs gelöscht, aber nur 200mb frei...)
scandisk hatte dann einige fehler gefunden, die es behoben hat und .... surprise, surprise: 6,2 gigs frei


----------



## propaganda X (19. November 2002)

vielleicht liegt das ganze einfach noch in deinem papierkorb...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2002)

> (Shift+Entf).



Unwahrscheinlich *smile*, weil obiges umgeht in 99,99 % aller Fälle den Papierkorb!

0,01 % nur um mir einen Rückweg offen zu lassen *smile*

Cu on Board

Cutti


----------



## alois (20. November 2002)

oder mal partition magic fragen, manchmal verteilt windows speicherplatz ungefragt oder nutzt ihn nicht so dass unzugeordneter speicher entsteht... da hilft nur nen partitionsprogramm oder evt. noch die windows datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Eyewitness (21. November 2002)

Hättest Dein OS noch mitangeben sollen. Win98 SE und älter haben Probleme mit Datenmengen, die über ein halbes Gigabyte ungefähr (auf den Wert würde ich mich nicht wirklich festlegen wollen) hinausgehen. Das kann Windows einfach nicht mehr verwalten. Daher tauchen dann schonmal häufig Probleme auf. Ich empfehle nur umsteigen auf W2K. Da gibt es dann keine Probleme mehr damit.


----------

